# Unterforen für andere Onlinespiele



## Pulli (25. Januar 2007)

Hi,
dachte Buffed.de wäre nicht nur auf WoW ausgelegt?
Gerade jetzt wo morgen Vanguard startet solltet ihr doch zumindestens dafür mal ein Unterforum errichten.


----------



## Seren (27. Januar 2007)

Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: onlinewelten.com =)


----------



## TaZz (27. Januar 2007)

Nein also ich finde es könnte wirklich ein paar mehr Unterforen geben....vielleicht könnten die Admins da mal was machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (30. Januar 2007)

Pulli schrieb:


> Hi,
> dachte Buffed.de wäre nicht nur auf WoW ausgelegt?
> Gerade jetzt wo morgen Vanguard startet solltet ihr doch zumindestens dafür mal ein Unterforum errichten.




Warum nutzt ihr nicht das hiesige Forum "MMOG-Allgemein" dafür? Soooo viel Zulauf hat Vanguard nun auch nicht, dass es zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt bei buffed.de sein eigenes Forum verdient hätte, wie ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (30. Januar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Warum nutzt ihr nicht das hiesige Forum "MMOG-Allgemein" dafür? Soooo viel Zulauf hat Vanguard nun auch nicht, ...



Es geht ja nicht nur um Vanguard. Demnächst kommen Online RPG Kracher wie Warhammer und Herr der Ringe online raus, die mit Sicherheit einige Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen werden. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Portal für Online Rollenspiele nicht (fast) nur auf World of Warcraft ausgelegt sein sollte. Ein paar mehr Unterforen wären nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.


----------



## B3N (30. Januar 2007)

Keine Sorge, es wird sich bald was tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehron (31. Januar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es wird sich bald was tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie oft las ich diesen Satz hier schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (31. Januar 2007)

Dann haut mal rein! Es muss sich nähmlich noch ne Menge ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe das wirklich was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

